# Brisket, Velveta pepper jack and Ro- Tel dip



## miamirick (Jul 17, 2011)

made a little snack while were watching the women world cup final

took one velveta pepper jack cheese

One can Ro-Tel hot tomatoes

One cup brisket from yesterday








just microwave the cheese until melted add the rotel and brisket  zap for another min then serve







bag pf scoops and a bowl of cheese    what could be better?







doesnt that look tasty

USA just scored    1-0     
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





thanks for looking


----------



## meateater (Jul 17, 2011)

Looks great, I've never seen pepperjack velveeta before.


----------



## old_dog (Jul 17, 2011)

Used to do about the same with Hot Mexican Velveeta before  they quit selling it.  I'm going to look for the Pepper Jack Velveeta.


----------



## meateater (Jul 17, 2011)

old_dog said:


> Used to do about the same with Hot Mexican Velveeta before  they quit selling it.  I'm going to look for the Pepper Jack Velveeta.




Hot Mexican Velveeta? Man my stores are slacking.


----------



## smokinstevo27 (Jul 17, 2011)

Thats a great looking snack! Wish the game had turned out differently.


----------



## miamirick (Jul 17, 2011)

yep very unfortuate we missed so many shots on goal early in the game   also didnt help when we gave them their first goal!


----------



## alaskanbear (Jul 17, 2011)

dam what a dip you have there!!

Rich


----------



## daddydon (Jul 17, 2011)

Looks Great...But i too must have overlooked or not seen the pepper jack cheese...Well ill be looking at publix  this week.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 18, 2011)

Great looking snack!


----------



## billyj571 (Oct 3, 2011)

wow never new they had pepper jack gonna look  for it next time great job


----------



## blacklab (Dec 16, 2011)

billyj571 said:


> wow never new they had pepper jack gonna look  for it next time great job


Yeah I've never seen it just the regular & mexican style but i'm still looking


----------

